# How long does a PPV movie last on a DVR



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

How long does a PPV movie last on a DVR before DN automatically deletes it.

Thanks


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

24 hours.


----------



## coldsteel (Mar 29, 2007)

Not completely.

Once you record a PPV movie (Not VOD) to your hard drive, it will sit there for up to 3 months, if never played back, or 24 hours from playback. And, before you rant and rave, blame the movie studios' lobbies in DC for the copyright laws, not Dish or DirecTV.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It depends on the PPV.

Limited PPV have an expiration date on them (most receivers besides the 922 will show you when this is)... so you can keep it for several months usually if you haven't started watching.

Once you start watching, the expiration clock begins ticking down from 24 hours.

There are, however, lots of non-limited PPV movies you can purchase... and those do not expire ever.


----------



## CarolinaGuy79 (Sep 9, 2009)

Its funny I thought all new movies was limited PPV but I ordered I can do bad all bad Myself, Have watched it like 4 times and it has yet to expire (This was in Feb) An dI just ordered Alvin and the Chipmunks 2 just today and no warning came up so I guess it wont expire either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

All of the limited PPV should warn you during the purchase that it will be limited. If you don't see the warning, it should be something you can keep indefinitely.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

What happens if you transfer a limited PPV movie to a external hard drive? Can they still send a signal through to delete it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JeffN9 said:


> What happens if you transfer a limited PPV movie to a external hard drive? Can they still send a signal through to delete it?


I believe the transfer is now blocked ... if it isn't then the movie will still expire and you'll end up with a file that is unplayable.


----------



## JeffN9 (Apr 14, 2007)

Ok, I have been curious about that. I purchased a PPV movie a few months back and transfered it to the ext. HD for later viewing. I believe that it said I had 90 days to view it before it was deleted. I watched it way before the 90 days but wondered what would have happened if I didn't. I had surmised that they sent a deletion command when a movie reached it's expiration date but it sounds like the "self destruct" timer is already attached to the movie.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

JeffN9 said:


> Ok, I have been curious about that. I purchased a PPV movie a few months back and transfered it to the ext. HD for later viewing. I believe that it said I had 90 days to view it before it was deleted. I watched it way before the 90 days but wondered what would have happened if I didn't. I had surmised that they sent a deletion command when a movie reached it's expiration date but it sounds like the "self destruct" timer is already attached to the movie.


What I saw wasn't a self destruct. The movie would stay there consuming space but simply would not play. Your choice is to delete it.

I suppose DISH did this so people would have to press the destruct key instead of wondering why the movie they thought they saved disappeared. I've been watching VODs more than expiring PPVs lately so my experience with PPVs is old.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I haven't tried to archive one... but James is right about what happens at expiration time. The movie stays on the drive, taking space, but you can't play it... you can only delete it at that point.


----------

